# NS Evo bindings?



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone! Case is that I am going to be purchasing a Never Summer Evo, and I don't really have any idea what bindings I should buy! I am considering Raiden and Rome (390 Boss) but your advice will definitely help me reinforce my decision. Any opinion or advice you have on any bindings would be greatly appreciated! Thank you! I am looking into park and jibbing with maybe a little bit of jumps but also being able to do some all mtn, (resort riding) too. So like 80% Park, 20% All mtn? Thanks guys!:thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

K2 uprises on mine. But I see a lot of 390/bosses on these sticks as well


----------



## ddubs515 (Sep 21, 2011)

i just ordered union forces for my westmark, more all mountain than jib... but the union contacts are nice and soft, also not too expensive


----------



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

I am not a huge fan of K2, and Union is an option, but are Union a good match with NS??


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I have 390's on my Evo, they can handle everything.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

TailPress said:


> I am not a huge fan of K2, and Union is an option, but are Union a good match with NS??


why dont you like k2?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

TailPress said:


> I am not a huge fan of K2, and Union is an option, but are Union a good match with NS??


A ton of people pair Unions with the Evo. I personally don't like their toe straps and ratchets. Although they said they changed them for the production model (I demoed pre-production).

I have 390 Bosses on mine. Love em.

Burton Cobrasharks are another option. Minimalistic design and solid through and through.


----------



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh yeah, I also have Burton Hail 9.5 Boots from a few years back! Have no idea what year as I got them used at a pawn shop, haha 60$ for Burton Hails? Had me sold! Which bindings will suit my boots the best?? After seeing the new colors for the 390 boss I think I have a winner!! <33


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Without knowing the model year, I can't tell you if your boots have shrinkage tech. I have the 2011 Restricted Hails in 9.5 with shrinkage. I fit them fine into a pair of the L/XL Bosses. 

However, I had to make a lot of adjustments on and off the hill to get them fitted perfectly to my boot. Was worth the effort though in my opinion.


----------



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

Leo said:


> Without knowing the model year, I can't tell you if your boots have shrinkage tech. I have the 2011 Restricted Hails in 9.5 with shrinkage. I fit them fine into a pair of the L/XL Bosses.
> 
> However, I had to make a lot of adjustments on and off the hill to get them fitted perfectly to my boot. Was worth the effort though in my opinion.


Anyway to tell what year my boots are??

*Edit* I believe they are 2006  Time for an upgrade? Haha, I haven't even used em' yet..


----------



## JMcKeone (Feb 14, 2011)

Im going with K2 Formula's on my EVO, heard a lot of good things about them.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

I have 390s theyre amazing


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

i have 390s. they broke. they were good


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Leo said:


> A ton of people pair Unions with the Evo. I personally don't like their toe straps and ratchets. Although they said they changed them for the production model (I demoed pre-production).


Based on the floor models in the shop a month ago, Union toe caps aren't significantly different than what you might have seen at a demo or trade show. At the very least, if they did improve them, they have a ways to go. The caps are still way too thick to really conform to the toe shape of the boot. What K2 has done with The Company/Uprise and Rome with their Conformist caps are solid alternatives if you don't happen to be in on the TechNine/Burton Baltimore toe cap patent.

The 2012 Union caps would be so improved if they were closer to what Raiden has on theirs. It's the same basic design, but the execution is much better.


----------



## 22140 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 390 Bosses on my Revolver


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Flux bindings all the way. I am a convert after winning a contest here, and today I handflexed some at my local shop. Sweet bindings and amazing materials/quality/workmanship.


----------



## butteryNS (Oct 18, 2011)

i have 2012 Drake Fifty bindings on mine, its a commonly overlooked binding but has alot of bang for your buck, i like them alot.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

Sick-Pow said:


> Flux bindings all the way. I am a convert after winning a contest here, and today I handflexed some at my local shop. Sweet bindings and amazing materials/quality/workmanship.


I think its a bit premature to recommend bindings that you have never used. I'm sure when you actually do test them out, you may like them, but its a bit asinine to recommend bindings because you won a contest and look good in a shop.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

clickers....... get clickers


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

rome 390s or any flux binding will go well with the evo


----------

